# Help! First day back to work!



## Charlito's mom (Aug 28, 2020)

I am Charlie's mom. He is a 9 week old maltese puppy. We are together for 11 days. I took off some days from my job to be with him. Unfortuantely these days were over and today I had to go to work again. We have settled the night sleep pretty much. Potty training is going really well and we are trying to learn comands like sit-down-stay etc. During the last week I tried to teach him to be on his own in his playpen (2 beds, potty pads, water and plenty of toys). He did pretty good I must say. Things are easier If I leave while he is asleep. However he already managed to stay alone up to 2,5 - 3 hours. The problem was today when I had to go to work (I work full time). I left at 7.20 am and returned at 3.20 pm. At 11.30 am a friend of mine went over to feed him his 2nd meal (I fed him the 1st at 6.30 am). He cried, howled and barked from 10.30 am to 11.30 am non stop and later from 1.30 pm to 2.30 pm. I have a pet camera and watched him all the time. My heart was broken and I am concerned about my neighbors too since I live in an appartment. Any advice, suggestion and comforting words from any of you would be apreciated so much..I am so worried..Will this continue?For how long really? Please help!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Your puppy is way too young to be separated from his littermates and mom let along be by himself all day long. he best thing would be for you to have someone come in every couple of hours to take the puppy out and play with him long enough to wear him out.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I have to agree with Maggie. He should have stayed with his mommy until at least 12 weeks. They do not mature like a larger breed would, therefore the breeder should have kept him much longer.

Can you have someone come spend several hours with him? At least until he matures. Not doing so could create terrible separation anxiety/issues later on.
He has to learn to trust that you will come back, and then he will settle down and stop crying. Unfortunately, with him being so young, it will be hard to teach him that right now.
If you can’t find someone to spend several hours with him, I would at least fill a little Kong with something, freeze it and give it on your way out the door. Hopefully this will keep him busy, tire him out, in hopes he doesn’t cry for you. Idk. I would definitely stop watching the camera, though. It will cause more anxiety for you, and make it harder to leave him.
Best of luck to you.


----------

